# Who could defeat Brock Lesnar in a real fight on the roster?



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kane?.. or Mark Henry I guess. Because both these guys are known to be the strongest guys backstage (or once were considered).


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Inb4 someone says Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this a serious thread? 

Legitimately nobody.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Strength means little in a proper fight when you're facing a world-class fighter and Lesnar is that. Not to mention the man is ungodly strong himself.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Nobody.

But I think the real question here, is WHO THE FUCK WOULD WANT TO?!

:brock


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Brock lost a lot aftert surgery so maybe someone could beat him now but its only cause brock lost half his stomech guys


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol at this thread. kane or mark herny? LMFAO they would be knocked the fuck out before even touching lesnar.


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett perhaps?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Lesnar>All in a real fight. Not even bare-knuckle king Wade would win.


----------



## Awww Shell Ya (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably punk or eve since they have trained with the gracies, i would probably give the edge to eve tho since she is bigger then punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nobody. Brock Lesnar can kill anyone just with his bare hands.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If someone can beat Brock Lesnar in a fight, they should try to get into UFC lol. Lesnar would've still been able to beat a number of guys in UFC(just not the top guys) but his body won't be able to handle all that long term. So if someone can beat him right now, they'd easily be better than half the UFC heavyweights.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Santino!

Dat Cobra!! :delrio


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> Lol at this thread. kane or mark herny? LMFAO they would be knocked the fuck out before even touching lesnar.


You are forgetting diverticulitis. Lesnar isnt as tough as he was 3 years ago.


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

Considering his health problems, any strong blow to his gut can potentially kill Lesnar. And in the UFC Lesnar's striking defense was terrible. So, any entertainer who has some strike training has a shot.

And of course any of the people who have grappling training have a shot as well. Del Rio was in mma, Swagger and Ziggler have collegiate wrestling, and Santino has some real skills he doesn't get to show. Lesnar's only real strength was his grappling advantage, so any fighter that can neutralize that has a shot.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Vladimie Koslov was the ony wrestler in wwe who can give a serious fight with Brock Lesnar.

Or Maybe if Antonio Cesaro or Jack Swagger would train in MMA ...


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Some hilarious replies in here.
Kozlov ?
Kane?
Henry?

looooooooooooooooooool keep em coming.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

:fandango


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Absolutely no one. There's one guy on the roster who legit scares the hell out of me and that's Brock.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Awww Shell Ya said:


> Probably *punk* or eve since they have trained with the gracies, i would probably give the edge to eve tho since she is bigger then punk.












I really doubt anyone could.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nobody.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Macho Minion said:


> Absolutely no one. There's one guy on the roster who legit scares the hell out of me and that's Brock.


Haha totally agree, he scares the shit out of me.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Obviously Punk. He took a Gracie jiu-jitsu class once. He also watched some muay thai fights on youtube.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Lesnar almost died twice and still competed in UFC so I'm gonna go with nobody


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

GloktheDestroyer said:


> Considering his health problems, any strong blow to his gut can potentially kill Lesnar. And in the UFC Lesnar's striking defense was terrible. So, any entertainer who has some strike training has a shot.
> 
> And of course any of the people who have grappling training have a shot as well. Del Rio was in mma, Swagger and Ziggler have collegiate wrestling, and Santino has some real skills he doesn't get to show. Lesnar's only real strength was his grappling advantage, so any fighter that can neutralize that has a shot.


You do realise that Lesnar was a legitimate World-class proper wrestler before he became the WWE beast he is, right? There are very few people on the planet who are good enough grapplers to neutralise Lesnar and none of them are in the WWE. Even with his stomach issues he's such a superior fighter to everyone on the roster that I doubt any would put up much of a fight.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nobody one on one. Maybe Swagger + Del Rio if they work together.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Anybody as long as they hit him in the stomach first


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Brock lesnar vs Bo Dallas inside the Octagon book it! Not because Bo' can win. More just to see Bo' get killed.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Right now? Swagger probably has best chance out of anyone but would most likely still lose. Given the same amount of time training there isn't a doubt in my mind that Brock would get his ass handed to him. He was by all accounts pretty bad when it came to MMA. White was going to put him in the title scene as many times as he'd need to until Brock won, because there is a lot of money to be made when one of the most popular WWE superstars becomes UFC champion.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

People, Brock lesnar was one of the most beast fighters in Heavyweight division of UFC.

Cm Punk would a middleweight at least, he would be killed by brock lesnar.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

:vince2


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I dunno if anyone could. Barrett obviously has a history of fighting and Swagger, if he wasn't a dope head and was in better shape, maybe.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Vince if the plane ride from Hell is anything to go by...


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

THE ONE MAAN BAAAAAAAND BABAAAYYYYY!!!!! He was clearly just putting Bork over.

We do need a Slater smilie, and yes, I was being sarcastic about Slater beating Bork in a legit fight.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

What type of real fight? if its a legit up fight with no rules, anyone can win

if its only mma rules then brock


if its boxing type rules then brock may be beeten by some if he cant do takedowns


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Anybody as long as they hit him in the stomach first


If its a real fight you can hit anywhere you want to. I am amazed at all the replies... If there was a similar thread 12 years ago asking if Y2J can beat Goldberg in a real fight, most would have said no.

People are forgetting Lesnar has had to deal with diverticulitis twice.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OP have you ever seen Brock fight for real in UFC??? that guy is a beast and can legit kill someone. Nobody in WWE could beat him up for real


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a single person could come close.

Why are names like Punk, Ziggler & Eve being thrown around on the thread? Sarcasm i'm guessing right?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> Lol at this thread. kane or mark herny? LMFAO they would be knocked the fuck out before even touching lesnar.


"At one of the events, the guys in the back were all testing their strength through arm-wrestling and 'mercy'. Most of them were there to 'impress the divas'. I remember running through all of them, even Paul [Big Show], who had bananas for fingers. The only guy I remember being stronger than me and it pissed me off because I hated not being first, was Kane. No one in the WWE was as strong as that guy. Trying to slam his arm down was like trying to push over a tree with one arm."

As if Kane gives a fuck. :kane


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H. He knocked him out for realz. 

:jpl


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The only man who knows him well enough personally that he could get inside his head.

:heyman


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No one. Lesnar would legit kill anyone on the roster with his bare hands.

He's way too quick and powerful for anyone.

edit: Surprised no one mentioned Ryback or Sheamus who are still powerful as fuck.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear Wade Barrett was a legitimate bare knuckle brawler but I'm not sure. I think Lesnar can pretty much handle the whole roster. His stomach is a mess though so maybe if Kane got a few shots to his stomach he'd win.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Bobby lashley count?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> If its a real fight you can hit anywhere you want to. I am amazed at all the replies... If there was a similar thread 12 years ago asking if Y2J can beat Goldberg in a real fight, most would have said no.
> 
> People are forgetting Lesnar has had to deal with diverticulitis twice.


Jericho never beat up a Goldberg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> Why are names like Punk, Ziggler & Eve being thrown around on the thread? Sarcasm i'm guessing right?


Lesnar's greatest asset is his top level wrestling. He had relatively poor strike and submission defenses. Punk and Eve both have some Juijitsu background, which is a great way to attack wrestlers and beat Lesnar in the past. So, they have a chance to lock on a submission and force a win. Many subs exist that won't let Lesnar use his other advantage, size and strength.

Ziggler was a very successful college wrestler, so he may be able to cancel Lesnar's ground and pound and keep the fight standing and out strike Lesnar.

Not that I'm implying anyone has a particularly good chance of winning, but just stating people's skills that could help them. Not all fights go to the hugest guy.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Punch the guy in the stomach and he's pretty much done.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

John Cena


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

The phenom, but you gotta be a bad motherfucker to even try fuck that


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

No one, it really is as simple as that.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

No one.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't think anyone would come close. great wrestlers with some submission training might get a surprise win, but only because Lesnar is diminished. i think Barrett would have an outside chance because Brock's chin is susceptible, but jeezuz-- who'd wanna get themselves into that situation knowing they needed the perfect shot before getting ripped apart?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

You forget that Alberto del rio was a MMA fighter.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Brock lost a lot aftert surgery so maybe someone could beat him now but its only cause brock lost half his stomech guys


Brock was at 60% health from college untill he had his surgery. Now he is at 100%. If anything he's more dangerous now!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMFAO nobody. 

Only legit guy could probably be Big Show on Size alone but hes gotten pretty slow since 2008


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> You forget that Alberto del rio was a MMA fighter.


Oh dear. Lesnar would beat the living fuck out of Del Rio. Different leagues in every way.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

The Miz, if he can get him in position for the skull crushing finale LOOK OUT


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Nobody. But I'll give Swagger the best shot.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

GloktheDestroyer said:


> Lesnar's greatest asset is his top level wrestling. He had relatively poor strike and submission defenses. Punk and Eve both have some Juijitsu background, which is a great way to attack wrestlers and beat Lesnar in the past. So, they have a chance to lock on a submission and force a win. Many subs exist that won't let Lesnar use his other advantage, size and strength.
> 
> Ziggler was a very successful college wrestler, so he may be able to cancel Lesnar's ground and pound and keep the fight standing and out strike Lesnar.
> 
> Not that I'm implying anyone has a particularly good chance of winning, but just stating people's skills that could help them. Not all fights go to the hugest guy.


Are you really making an argument for Eve to beat Lesnar in a fight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> You are forgetting diverticulitis. Lesnar isnt as tough as he was 3 years ago.


Maybe not, but I bet his right fist could still cave in most skulls on this planet. Even with his guts half removed there are still only 5-10 guys on the planet that can beat Lesnar in a fight. None of them are current members of WWE. A younger Kurt Angle would be the only one I would think would stand a chance.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

CripplerXFace said:


> Nobody. But I'll give Swagger the best shot.


Wow...


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why do people think Lesnar was an amazing fighter? His only tactic was to bumrush and land quick love taps so the ref would stop the fight and two of his 8 wins were against guys in their 40s. He was not good and everyone in the WWE lockerroom can kill someone with their bare hands because they all have more training experience and athleticism than the average joe so that type of comment doesn't mean shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

This again, No one hes a genetic freak of nature, whos more often than not pissed off and looking for a cheque.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Anybody in the world can beat anyone in a fight some would obviously need luck but it only takes one punch in the right place and anyone will go down so everyone can in a way


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> Are you really making an argument for Eve to beat Lesnar in a fight?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol he has to be trolling right ? And to whoever said lashley must of forgot Lashley almost got killed the second he stepped it up. Bobby would stand no chance in hell


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

If I'm doing time and Brock is led in as my cellmate, I'm yellin' "put me on deff row, yo, PUT ME ON DEFF ROW!" before the bars slam shut.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Why do people think Lesnar was an amazing fighter? His only tactic was to bumrush and land quick love taps so the ref would stop the fight and two of his 8 wins were against guys in their 40s. He was not good and everyone in the WWE lockerroom can kill someone with their bare hands because they all have more training experience and athleticism than the average joe so that type of comment doesn't mean shit.


8 wins?
Why comment on stuff you don't even know come on man


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't Kane get into a heat argument with some MMA fighter called Sylvia? Not sure of his name or if he's of any class as I'm not a MMA/UFC kinda guy. It's reported Kane, took him down and opened a can of whoop-ass on him till it was broken up. The UFC guy suffered a broken nose.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Booker T :troll


----------



## Awww Shell Ya (Apr 17, 2013)

hitchster said:


> Lol he has to be trolling right ? And to whoever said lashley must of forgot Lashley almost got killed the second he stepped it up. Bobby would stand no chance in hell


LAMO! I know right? Why are these guys making a case for eve??? They lack the logic ppl like us have


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I heard Booker T is a legit tough mofo. But we are talking about Brock here who is not only a freak of nature but a trained mix martial artist. I doubt anyone could to be honest.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaan Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Goooooooooooo!:fandango

Honestly, there isnt a more manly man on the roster, and Henry's cardio is horrible. Lesnar would kill him.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

hitchster said:


> 8 wins?
> Why comment on stuff you don't even know come on man


Congrats you caught a typo. My point still stands he was nothing special when it came to actually fighting. Had he done it straight out of college than maybe it'd be a different story but Dana White needed him to become the champion and is thanking his lucky stars that it worked.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Didn't Kane get into a heat argument with some MMA fighter called Sylvia? Not sure of his name or if he's of any class as I'm not a MMA/UFC kinda guy. It's reported Kane, took him down and opened a can of whoop-ass on him till it was broken up. The UFC guy suffered a broken nose.


I think Kane called it a bs rumour. Im not sure though.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Congrats you caught a typo. My point still stands he was nothing special when it came to actually fighting. Had he done it straight out of college than maybe it'd be a different story but Dana White needed him to become the champion and is thanking his lucky stars that it worked.


Nothing special? It is still a pretty big deal to win the UFC heavyweight title last I looked. He's beat guys like Mir and Couture who aren't exactly pussies either.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> Didn't Kane get into a heat argument with some MMA fighter called Sylvia? Not sure of his name or if he's of any class as I'm not a MMA/UFC kinda guy. It's reported Kane, took him down and opened a can of whoop-ass on him till it was broken up. The UFC guy suffered a broken nose.


I heard something of the sort but didn't it get proven wrong? If he did best Sylvia in a fight that is a good win because Sylvia is a legit top 50 heavyweight fighter right now. And has some decent wins himself.

bleacher report bro 

*WWE superstar Kane has laughed off reports he was involved in a bar room brawl with former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia.

Earlier this week, blogs and Internet forums were reporting that Affliction fighter Sylvia had suffered a broken nose and black eye at the hands of the Big Red Machine. They had supposedly traded blows at a venue in Detroit with the 7'0", 320lbs wrestling star, real name Glen Jacobs, said to have come out on top.

However, a WWE spokesman immediately dismissed the story, saying: "This is a total fabrication."

Pals of the pair added that neither man had been in Detroit at the time of the alleged incident. And now, for the first time, Kane has spoken out about the rumours.

Speaking exclusively to SunSport, he said: "I was sitting at home at the time and someone told me—that was the first I’d heard about it.

"I hear I handled it pretty well though. I’m happy with myself! I’m pretty sure Tim won’t hold a grudge."

Wondering what would happen if an MMA and WWE fighter did meet under UFC rules, the former world champion added: "Look at what Brock Lesnar’s doing.

"Undertaker trained MMA style and I have to some extent too. I actually got my start as a shoot fighter in Japan.

"Wrestlers are a little tougher than we’re generally given credit for and I think we’d represent ourselves well.

"By the same token, how well would the MMA guys fare in the WWE ring?

"I respect what they do though. They are tough guys and have done a great job marketing their sport."*


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Nobody.


----------



## I Am Spoonbender (Jan 9, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Kane?.. or Mark Henry I guess. Because both these guys are known to be the strongest guys backstage (or once were considered).


This is nonsense, what if they have glass jaws? no heart? just because they are both huge guys, doesnt mean they are tough.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H. He knocked him out for realz.
> 
> :jpl


And Cena :cena2


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Kaitlyn. Many men have tried to combat Brock by matching Force with Force; many men have failed. The only offense that could possibly affect the Beast is to strike him in the one undefended place in which he has never been struck before: the heart. One look at the lovely Kaitlyn and Lesnar is beaten.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Fru said:


> Kaitlyn. Many men have tried to combat Brock by matching Force with Force; many men have failed. The only offense that could possibly affect the Beast is to strike him in the one undefended place in which he has never been struck before: the heart. One look at the lovely Kaitlyn and Lesnar is beaten.


He's got Sable
Nuff said


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww Shell Ya said:


> LAMO! I know right? Why are these guys making a case for eve??? They lack the logic ppl like us have


It's like saying Ronda Rousey has a legit chance to beat up Chael Sonnen because most of Chael's defeats were by submission.

But I knew the second I made this thread there were bound to be a few idiotic calls. Must say it's been entertaining so far


----------



## omikse. (Oct 24, 2011)

No one

Taker would try but fail

McMahon would probably try and fail

Del Rio fought in PRIDE so I'd say he's the most legit


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> Nothing special? It is still a pretty big deal to win the UFC heavyweight title last I looked. He's beat guys like Mir and Couture who aren't exactly pussies either.


He caught Mir with one punch and continued his bumrush love tap strategy, and Randy Couture, as great as he was, was 45 years old at the time (still took Lesnar to the second round) and went on to have 5 more fights losing to Noguiera and Machida with his only 3 wins from that set coming against the UFC equivalent of jobbers/midcarders.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone who has said anyone is definitely wrong. No one could beat Lesnar.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Bl0ndie said:


> "At one of the events, the guys in the back were all testing their strength through arm-wrestling and 'mercy'. Most of them were there to 'impress the divas'. I remember running through all of them, even Paul [Big Show], who had bananas for fingers. The only guy I remember being stronger than me and it pissed me off because I hated not being first, was Kane. No one in the WWE was as strong as that guy. Trying to slam his arm down was like trying to push over a tree with one arm."
> 
> As if Kane gives a fuck. :kane


Lol what does strength have to do with anything?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rockstar said:


> Anyone who has said anyone is definitely wrong. No one could beat Lesnar.


Haku bur he is not on the roster.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Gobbledy Gooker would peck the shit out of him.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> He caught Mir with one punch and continued his bumrush love tap strategy, and Randy Couture, as great as he was, was 45 years old at the time (still took Lesnar to the second round) and went on to have 5 more fights losing to Noguiera and Machida with his only 3 wins from that set coming against the UFC equivalent of jobbers/midcarders.


I don't care how you beat a guy like Mir or Couture. If you can say you did that it's a pretty big deal. You just don't like Lesnar so you are trying to downplay his accomplishments. Your agenda is definitely showing. You even admit that Lesnar can win with a single punch. There is not a guy in WWE who could last 1 round with Lesnar.



birthday_massacre said:


> Haku bur he is not on the roster.


UFC doesn't allow biting people on the face or eye gouging so Haku would be in big trouble with Lesnar.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hornswoggle. TBH, I would LOVE to see Lesnar F5 him against a wall.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Lesnar is a legit monster and legit fighter so probably no one. Lesnar was known to have a suspect chin though and Barrett was a legit bare knuckle fighter who fought throughout Europe so you would think Barrett might have a chance if he got a few shots in, possibly The Big show too but you would think Brock is too young and athletic for him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Soulrollins said:


> You forget that Alberto del rio was a MMA fighter.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Maybe Wade Barrett because he was a bareknuckle fighter or some stupid shit wwe made up.



> Lesnar was known to have a suspect chin though


you never saw his fights, did you?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


ROFL hilarious to call that an MMA fight, it's Del Rio atrempting to not get killed by crocop.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


Right kick- hospital 
Left kick-cemetery


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> I don't care how you beat a guy like Mir or Couture. If you can say you did that it's a pretty big deal. You just don't like Lesnar so you are trying to downplay his accomplishments. Your agenda is definitely showing. You even admit that Lesnar can win with a single punch. There is not a guy in WWE who could last 1 round with Lesnar.


I went mental as a youngster watching Brock and am a huge fan of his, I also purchased all of his ppv fights, and it was very clear to see that after it was all said and done that he was a cash cow for Dana White. Do knock him for doing that? Hell no, I'm in school to make a living off the sports industry so I give White all the credit in the world for it. But once again Brock's MMA career was nothing to gawk at, his college wrestling career on the other hand was phenomenal, and that background when combined with size and some strike training could give anyone a few wins in MMA.

Like I said in my first post Jack Swagger is the only guy in the locker room who, right now, could even attempt to challenge him but he'd still lose. If given the proper training I think Swagger would win fairly comfortably.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

This can do it:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MaybeLock said:


> This can do it:


This.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are we talking prime vs prime?
If so, maybe Kurt has the best shot out of a lot of people. Haku and I think Vader (maybe) and maybe some of the other legitimate tough guys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu could fuck him up


----------



## kingkongchundy (Apr 9, 2013)

cm punk. he trains mma doncha know?


unk2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Xobeh said:


> Are we talking prime vs prime?
> If so, maybe Kurt has the best shot out of a lot of people. Haku and I think Vader (maybe) and maybe some of the other legitimate tough guys.


If you're talking prime, Ken Shamrock as well


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Swagger is good, he was like #6th or #7th in the NCAA tournament one year. However, Brock Lesnar was an NCAA Champion. Also Brock has been fighting high level competition since then while Swagger has mainly been doing pro wrestling. Also Brock has been continuing to be trained in MMA so he has likely improved his fighting skills on his feet, whereas Swagger has none. Swagger only has a chance on the mat, and even then Brock likely has added jiu jitsu and other martial arts to his repertoire besides just wrestling.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> He caught Mir with one punch and continued his bumrush love tap strategy, and Randy Couture, as great as he was, was 45 years old at the time (still took Lesnar to the second round) and went on to have 5 more fights losing to Noguiera and Machida with his only 3 wins from that set coming against the UFC equivalent of jobbers/midcarders.


Who in the wwe is going to beat carwin , mir or couture ? Add Heath herring to that list and you see he's not as bad as you are making out. His losses were a submission to mir and then two total beatdowns by cain and overeem.

But there is not a soul in the wwe locker room that would stand a chance against Overeem in steroid mode or Cain velasquez who is currently seen as the number 1 heavyweight in all of mma. Mir is pretty handy on the ground too may I add.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Are we talking prime vs prime?
> If so, maybe Kurt has the best shot out of a lot of people. Haku and I think Vader (maybe) and maybe some of the other legitimate tough guys.


Even Angle can't beat prime Lesnar I think, although it would be close. Angle is a better wrestler, But the difference is that Lesnar has added more to his fighting style due to his MMA training. he has learned decent technique fighting on his feet as well as added more jujitsu manuevers. Also Lesnar was an NCAA champion in wrestling in his own right, although he is not nearly as accomplished as Kurt Angle(two NCAA Championships and an Olympic Gold Medal with a broken freaking neck).


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Are we talking prime vs prime?
> If so, maybe Kurt has the best shot out of a lot of people


While we're talking about Angle, how about that Purder kid or whatever he was called who tried to legit choke Angle out!


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

You people are overrating Brock. He's not even half of what he was in his prime. One good kick to the gut and Brock is in the hospital again.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

a younger kurt angle


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

1 punch from Lesnar and you're KO


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> While we're talking about Angle, how about that Purder kid or whatever he was called who tried to legit choke Angle out!


Not current Lesnar. That kid has a nice shiny record but wouldn't even break the top 50 while Brock if he returned would immediately be a top 15 guy.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i like these type off posts. because its simple my brain don't have to do a lot. the only man i think could ever off given brock a fight would have been mark calloway. maybe ken shamrock ?

but if i'm honest no man in that locker room would last 20 seconds. i'm not a fighter i can look after my self no doubt. im not scared off a fight but would prefer not too. i wont run from a fight. but with brock that kind off changes. would i prefer to fight a tiger or brock. easy bring on the tiger.

the guy is super quick his fucking strong and i can only imagine you would have to hit that guy with some force. not to mention you risk your life by making him even more angry by hitting him. his a very scary man and sorry he would destroy barret and if i'm honest i don't even think barret would entertain it. 

if he run at you its game over try stopping the guy. and as for big show. first rule about fighting a fat dude. one shot to the guts and its game over. not to mention his very slow and a huge target. once again i dont even think the big show would entertain it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Great Khali cuz he taller.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Great khaki and horngobble

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

All BS aside...HHH. 99 TIMES OUT OF A HUNDRED.


Errrrr. Paul levesque
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> i like these type off posts. because its simple my brain don't have to do a lot. the only man i think could ever off given brock a fight would have been *mark calloway. maybe ken shamrock ?*
> 
> but if i'm honest no man in that locker room would last 20 seconds. i'm not a fighter i can look after my self no doubt. im not scared off a fight but would prefer not too. i wont run from a fight. but with brock that kind off changes. would i prefer to fight a tiger or brock. easy bring on the tiger.
> 
> ...


I would have assumed Shamrock would have a better chance than Taker.

Yeah the only chance anyone has of avoiding a beat down by the hands of Lesnar would be if they ran, But still they'd gass before him and the tank would eventually catch up and i shudder to think of what happens next.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

John Cena definitely! He could beat anyone!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol @ the people who are legitimatley scared of him. Lolol.
He's just a normal guy, I'd only be scared if he was fighting me for real.
Otherwise, meh. Just like everyone else.

Until he wants to physically fight me.
But, I'd just sprint away.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Better question. Who would win? Superman or Hulk...or Ironman or Batman?

Super man can beat up Hulk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joe Chan-Reichs (Apr 14, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Lol @ the people who are legitimatley scared of him. Lolol.
> He's just a normal guy, I'd only be scared if he was fighting me for real.
> Otherwise, meh. Just like everyone else.
> 
> ...


This. Brock is a professional.


----------



## sammoran14 (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutely nobody.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

No one. Brock is a beast, he obviously is a professional and all that, but if it came down to it, he would eat the whole roster for breakfast. The guy is a one man rugby team.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> This. Brock is a professional.


Thank you.
That is what I am trying to say. He is a professional.
He would probably do everything he can do before resorting to a fight in real life.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Rockstar said:


> Anyone who has said anyone is definitely wrong. No one could beat Lesnar.


Hhh can

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Primetime Players.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe Chan-Reichs said:


> This. Brock is a professional.


He is professional, until someone says something wrong to him and they end up in the hospital.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> *I heard Booker T is a legit tough mofo*. But we are talking about Brock here who is not only a freak of nature but a trained mix martial artist. I doubt anyone could to be honest.


Yeah Booker T really is tough. He beat Batista in a real fight backstage some years ago. He has lived in da streets.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

hitchster said:


> There are so many delusional people on here I'm sure somebody is going to name a superstar that could whoop Brock Lesnar a professionally trained MMA Superstar, Former UFC Heavyweight champion of the world with legit wins over Randy Couture , Frank Mir and Shane Carwin. Honestly I could do with the laugh name me any guys you think could win in a street fight with Brock Lesnar and name how or why .The only guy I could see giving Lesnar problems is Big Show *if he was allowed to cheap shot Lesnar from behind* otherwise you can forget about it lol.


Wasn't Couture like 45 when Lesnar beat him?

He's legit obviously but anyone could have beaten Couture that night.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> He is professional, until someone says something wrong to him and they end up in the hospital.


No. He'd still be a professional, otherwise he wouldn't handle UFC and WWE at all.
Also, Vince would be pissed to hell and he would be on assault charges.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

ok all joking aside. lets add to the post.

who in the back room hasn't a brain ? in other words what man do you think would even fight brock lesnar ? i don't think anyone would if i'm honest. if he was pumped ready to fight i'm sure most back stage would just walk off lol or run


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> Wasn't Couture like 45 when Lesnar beat him?
> 
> He's legit obviously but anyone could have beaten Couture that night.


Without taking anything away from Lesnar i Agree i think alot of dudes that night could have beaten Couture he was pretty much done at that point.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nobody really. He's too strong, quick and experienced.


----------



## J89LDN (Mar 2, 2013)

He'd destroy 95% of the roster in a fight, but I'd say anyone in the roster with a boxing/mma background (especially in striking) MAY have a chance especially if they manage to avoid Lesnar's takedowns. I remember seeing his fight against Carwin/Velasquez and his main weak points were the shots to the face.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> Without taking anything away from Lesnar i Agree i think alot of dudes that night could have beaten Couture he was pretty much done at that point.


I'm a huge Lesnar fan but anyone half decent, bar Mir (the second time) he lost to. Velasquez is pretty similar to Brock and in my opinion Cain showed he is the better man.

I'm not a huge fan of Carwin though so I accept there may be mixed reactions when it comes to him.

The illness fucked him over though and Mir covers it well here:

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/4/17/4...esnar-mma-career-different-diverticulitis-ufc

The interview was published yesterday and I must admit that bearded Brock is awesome.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

kopitelewis said:


> Wasn't Couture like 45 when Lesnar beat him?
> 
> He's legit obviously but anyone could have beaten Couture that night.


Couture on that night could have beaten you to a pulp though


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Couture on that night could have beaten you to a pulp though


...

I'm not a fucking MMA fighter so your point is about as irrelevant as this gif:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Buckley said:


> No one. Lesnar would legit kill anyone on the roster with his bare hands.
> 
> He's way too quick and powerful for anyone.
> 
> edit: Surprised no one mentioned Ryback or *Sheamus *who are still powerful as fuck.


Sheamus got his ass beat by Yoshi Tatsu in a real fight. He has no chance in hell against Brock. Ryback has no cardio and would be gassed within the second Brock takes him to the ground.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Sheamus got his ass beat by Yoshi Tatsu in a real fight. He has no chance in hell against Brock. Ryback has no cardio and would be gassed within the second Brock takes him to the ground.


Brock is infamous in UFC for having shit cardio.

Again it was probably to do with the illness.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Triple H. Didn't you see Wrestlemania?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

kopitelewis said:


> Brock is infamous in UFC for having shit cardio.
> 
> Again it was probably to do with the illness.


True but he could work a 20+ minute match without looking too gassed. Same can't be said about Ryback.


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

Undertaker might. Doesn't he know some boxing in real life?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

JackieLackey said:


> Undertaker might. Doesn't he know some boxing in real life?


There's a difference between knowing some Boxing and years of training Lesnar had to put it, Dudes in the WWE don't have the time to hit the gym or take a shit judging by there schedule so i doubt they have time to take part in evening classes with the Gracie's.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

I remember WWE ran a top 20 list of the toughest fighters in the WWE and Lesnar was like 3 LOL, If I remember correct, HHH won LOL

Honestly, the only ones that might put up legit fights would be William regal and Undertaker...but even then, both are way out of their physical prime, and Lesnar is too, but its just recently ended for him...those guys its not even in the rear view mirror anymore. As for who today could give him trouble...Swagger has legit wrestling skills and reach...but still no, his striking and grappling were rumored to suck when he thought about a UFC stint. Barret, honestly never competed at that level, nowhere close actually. 

Big show, honestly that guy would be a handful for anyone in the fact that he is so massive, yet moves like someone half his size...not only that but he has a lot of boxing training and is known to be good at wrestling if you take Curt Angle as credible...I aint saying he would win, but of all on the roster, he MIGHT get lucky.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Absolutely fucking nobody has a chance of beating Lesnar in a real fight from the WWE roster. Nobody. Most of them likely couldn't beat Glass Joe in a MMA fight, let alone a former UFC Champion.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GloktheDestroyer said:


> Lesnar's greatest asset is his top level wrestling. He had relatively poor strike and submission defenses. Punk and Eve both have some Juijitsu background, which is a great way to attack wrestlers and beat Lesnar in the past. So, they have a chance to lock on a submission and force a win. Many subs exist that won't let Lesnar use his other advantage, size and strength.
> 
> Ziggler was a very successful college wrestler, so he may be able to cancel Lesnar's ground and pound and keep the fight standing and out strike Lesnar.
> 
> Not that I'm implying anyone has a particularly good chance of winning, but just stating people's skills that could help them. Not all fights go to the hugest guy.


Punk and Eve?


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

I could see wade barret or maybe Shamus.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

kopitelewis said:


> Brock is infamous in UFC for having shit cardio.
> 
> Again it was probably to do with the illness.


What the fuck are you talking about? Brock had great cardio, especially for a heavyweight. Only fight he gassed in was the Cain fight, where he fought stupid, rushed the fight at a crazy pace and had diverticulitis during the fight. He had a reputation of not being able to take a punch very well though.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I think Big Show has a shot. He isn't just big, he's fast. He also has hands the size of Brock's head. If Brock got close enough he'd get WMD'd for real.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Lol @ the people who are legitimatley scared of him. Lolol.
> He's just a normal guy, I'd only be scared if he was fighting me for real.
> Otherwise, meh. Just like everyone else.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

J89LDN said:


> He'd destroy 95% of the roster in a fight, but I'd say anyone in the roster with a boxing/mma background (especially in striking) MAY have a chance especially if they manage to avoid Lesnar's takedowns. I remember seeing his fight against Carwin/Velasquez and *his main weak points were the shots to the face*.


Just like every other person?


----------



## daga (Mar 6, 2006)

Mark Henry with cheap shot from behind


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For now, no. However, Haku is currently working the independent circuits. If the Fed rehired him, then he'd take over as the resident badass.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

You can't make this decision so simply, 

A real fight has no rules or regulations and we don't know what the guys in the back know or what they are trained in. There is no such thing as a dirty move in a fight and that might be a disadvantage to someone trained to fight whilst adhering to some rules.

Lesnar is not as healthy as he was, probably why he is back.

It grit and stamina could come into it.

That being said, in a fair straight up fight, unless someone gets some punches/kicks to his stomach, Lesnar wins.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Big Show is the only one who would really have a shot, and that's only if he could get on top of Brock. Even Fedor couldn't do much of anything when a guy twice his size mounted him.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Soulrollins said:


> People, Brock lesnar was one of the most beast fighters in Heavyweight division of UFC.
> 
> Cm Punk would a middleweight at least, he would be killed by brock lesnar.


Punk is usually billed around 220. He would probably be a smaller light heavyweight. Middleweight is about 185. 

In terms of who could beat Lesnar in a legit fight, I have to go with Del Rio or Barrett. He'd probably destroy them both individually, but if you could somehow fuse Barrett's ability as a striker, and Del Rio's ability as a grappler, you have someone with a shot of not being completely destroyed.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

what type of fight, ufc has rules and regulations, in a real fight someone could kick brock in the nuts or blindside him, bite him or do a multitude of things not allowed in ufc, in mma brock would beat anybody in wwe, in boxing i don't think he would

pro boxers have gotten the crap beaten out of them in street fights

dan severn was also a world class wrestler and ufc champion when entering wwe


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Is this a serious thread?
> 
> Legitimately nobody.


/thread


----------



## Awww Shell Ya (Apr 17, 2013)

Overgiver said:


> I could see wade barret or maybe Shamus.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know right? Ppl keep mentioning them, its just plain silly


----------



## 4/10 0.4 40% (Apr 15, 2013)

Undertaker,


Just hit him with a bolt of lightning.

I heard brock was vulnerable to lightning, even more so than pidgey.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

well, if the fight was to take place in the UFC... anyone who dana white picked to win the fight.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sinister Shadows said:


> well, if the fight was to take place in the UFC... anyone who dana white picked to win the fight.


What are you talking about? Is that a typo?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone who lands one good punch. :kobe2

And LOL at the guy saying Brock was infamous for poor cardio.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hornswoggle 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Hornswoggle
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


#WWELogic


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


What? Why would I be scared of him in general?
Whats the point? I'd only be worried if he was going to fight me.

Also, I KNOW I could out sprint him.
I have been a sprinter for many years and have been a striker in soccer since 2004.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Brock would be the odds on favorite against anyone.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Shane the Giant Killer!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> Big Show is the only one who would really have a shot, and that's only if he could get on top of Brock. *Even Fedor couldn't do much of anything when a guy twice his size mounted him.*


Besides submitting him.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok seriously there are rumors about this guy's wwe return one swift hit from brock's stomach and he's done


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk, definitely. unk2


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread is absolutely retarded. 

NO one... The only one who we could question is Alberto Del Rio, who has fought at heavyweight in MMA before... several times... and even he would get destroyed because he was no where near the level Brock was.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Booker T I'll give him a shot. Didn't he make Batista cry?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

nobody


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

A little clarification needed. Are we talking about a MMA fight or a no holds barred anything goes street fight. If it is the former than no question no one in the WWE reasonably beats Lesnar although it would be hard to take someone down like the Big Show if they do not want to be taken down. If it is a street fight with no rules then there are probably easily several wrestlers from the past and present who could possibly beat Lesnar in a straight up street fight.


----------



## xx1trueking1xx (Dec 10, 2012)

well it would really depend on the fight, if it was an mma fight lesnar would tear them all apart. Lesnar in UFC wasnt really that good of a striker, not saying he was bad or anything but if you watched his fight he would always go for takedowns. So i think someone like wade barrett, if he actually is a real bare knuckle fighter would have a chance of winning if the fight was kept standing up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chris Benoit.


----------



## HOV (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE Hall of Famer, Mike Tyson.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

HOV said:


> WWE Hall of Famer, Mike Tyson.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Please, even Tyson would get wrecked.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Lesnar diverticulitis made him less of a fighter on his last three MMA fights he was owned awfully, on his prime he could beat all the WWE roster easily, current Lesnar I doubt.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Meng or Scott Norton could probably put up decent fights....


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If they kicked him in the balls, anyone would have a shot.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> Please, even Tyson would get wrecked.


In a boxing match Tyson would win. In a MMA match Brock would easily win. In a straight up street fight it depends on timing and quick opportunity if Tyson could get a punch in before Lesnar would take him down with a power move.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> If they kicked him in the balls, anyone would have a shot.


Hell if I was fighting Lesnar, I'd be worried kicking him in the balls would only make him more angry.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Hell if I was fighting Lesnar, I'd be worried kicking him in the balls would only make him more angry.


You have a point dude LOL. 

Kick in balls, no effect, grrrr, next thing you know you're getting thrown through a glass door.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> Please, even Tyson would get wrecked.


Boxing? Tyson. MMA? Lesnar.

You really have no idea how crazy Tyson is, especially in his prime.
I'm not doubting Lesnar's ability, but Tyson is a brutal animal. Especially in a street fight.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

No one.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Set the clock back 8 or 9 years and Kane or Mark Henry could have been possibilities but currently nobody would stand a chance.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

its sounds old fashion but on any given day ANYONE can be beat.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No one could. Daniel Bryan is a trained fighter sure, but so is Lesnar, and Lesnar is a naturally gifted amateur wrestler and is heavily trained in MMA. Couple that with the fact that Lesnar is massive and anybody suggesting Bryan here would look dumb.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> Hell if I was fighting Lesnar, I'd be worried kicking him in the balls would only make him more angry.


I would be worried about breaking my foot if I kicked him in the balls. Balls of steel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brock would break everyones arms in the back. Even with ppl as big as Henry and Show.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Brock would break everyones arms in the back. Even with ppl as big as Henry and Show.


Besides Triple H :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Besides Triple H :lol


Umm he broke HHH's arms twice :genius


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

There are guys on the roster who are stronger than Lesnar but nobody who would beat him in a fight


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

If swagger went into mma instead of the wwe I could see him making waves in mma


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> What? Why would I be scared of him in general?
> Whats the point? I'd only be worried if he was going to fight me.
> 
> Also, I KNOW I could out sprint him.
> I have been a sprinter for many years and have been a striker in soccer since 2004.


You misunderstood, I was laughing at sprinting part because I agreed and plus it sounds funny.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Brock would break everyones arms in the back. Even with ppl as big as Henry and Show.


In reality Brock is pretty just ok at submissions. He would just take people down and drop his lunch boxes(fists) on them


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Wade Barrett.

He was a former underground bare-knuckle street fighter.

/end thread.*


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

kingshark said:


> *Wade Barrett.
> 
> He was a former underground bare-knuckle street fighter.
> 
> /end thread.*


Wrestlers beat strikers 9/10


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Big Show, Mark Henry, Ryback

maybe in a 3 on 1 handicap match :brock


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, but Wade Barrett is a legit badass. He spends years and years of his life participating in underground bare-knuckle fights, and that's how he made money for a living. Hell, he even survived getting stabbed with a knife by some jackass who tried to steal his cash.

Going by UFC rules, I'd back Brock. However, if it was an underground streetfight with no rules, I predict that Barrett would kick the shit out of Lesnar any day.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I know the one person who can not only beat his ass but tame him as well and her name sable or if I remember reno Lesnar. End of thread


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

kingshark said:


> Yeah, but Wade Barrett is a legit badass. He spends years and years of his life participating in underground bare-knuckle fights, and that's how he made money for a living. Hell, he even survived getting stabbed with a knife by some jackass who tried to steal his cash.
> 
> Going by UFC rules, I'd back Brock. However, if it was an underground streetfight with no rules, I predict that Barrett would kick the shit out of Lesnar any day.


How would Barrett kick the shit out of Lesnar when he would be too busy laying on the floor covered up while Lesnar is pounding on him.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is one of the questions that are too damn obvious. NOBODY would be able to beat an 100% Lesnar


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

kingshark said:


> Yeah, but Wade Barrett is a legit badass. He spends years and years of his life participating in underground bare-knuckle fights, and that's how he made money for a living. Hell, he even survived getting stabbed with a knife by some jackass who tried to steal his cash.
> 
> Going by UFC rules, I'd back Brock. However, if it was an underground streetfight with no rules, I predict that Barrett would kick the shit out of Lesnar any day.


Wade Barrett doesn't know how to fight off his back or successfully defend a takedown. Brock's MO in fighting was taking people down and using his size to hold people in one position and then pulverize them with his hulk hands


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker said:


> How would Barrett kick the shit out of Lesnar when he would be too busy laying on the floor covered up while Lesnar is pounding on him.


I doubt that would happen. Barrett was a street fighter for a living.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

kingshark said:


> I doubt that would happen. Barrett was a street fighter for a living.


O sorry, I forgot that street fighting means you are a certified take down expert.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

I said it before I'll say it again 9/10 wrestlers beat strikers unless your Anderson silva


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

kingshark said:


> I doubt that would happen. Barrett was a street fighter for a living.


You know who else was a 'professional' street fighter? Kimbo Slice. And he got his ass handed to him when he tried real fighting in the UFC. 

Same thing applies to Lesnar/Barrett.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker said:


> O sorry, I forgot that street fighting means you are a certified take down expert.


You don't need to be a certified take down expert to know on how to hurt someone.

Wade Barrett has a legit amount of experience in bare-knuckle boxing though:


> While living in Liverpool in his early twenties, Bennett became a champion bare-knuckle boxer, going on to fight in various locations throughout Europe. He competed in a match dubbed by the bare knuckle underworld as "The Battle of Buda", in which he defeated a reputable opponent for a considerable cash prize. Afterwards, as he walked through an alleyway in search of a taxi to the airport, Bennett was stabbed with an eight-inch blade by an assailant who attempted to steal the cash. He has neglected to elaborate on the incident for legal reasons, but the assailant incurred serious injuries, and Bennett escaped with the cash despite significant blood loss. The attack left him with a twelve-inch scar that stretches from his upper back to halfway down the triceps of his right arm, and an accumulation of blows during his bare knuckle career left him with a disfigured nose, but he has expressed no regret over that period of his life, saying, "I had a lot of success and eventually got to fight for some pretty big money."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wade_Barrett#Bare-knuckle_boxing

Why do people consider it ridiculous for me to believe that Barrett would beat Lesnar in a fight? I stand by my view.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You know who else was a 'professional' street fighter? Kimbo Slice. And he got his ass handed to him when he tried real fighting in the UFC.
> 
> Same thing applies to Lesnar/Barrett.


Not to mention bye the end of the 2nd round kimbo was gasping for air likes he's been stranded in the desert for weeks


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

kingshark said:


> You don't need to be a certified take down expert to know on how to hurt someone.
> 
> Wade Barrett has a legit amount of experience in bare-knuckle boxing though:
> 
> ...


Cause lesnar is trained ass kicker while Barrett is a self trained ass kicker. It's like a pro wrestler went to a proper school to get trained the right way and then you have a guy who said I can do that so practices how to wrestle on his bed. Who would you rather have on a show. Who would be the better trained one


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id kick him in the gut and end this in five seconds


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone.

Honestly, I think a guy like the Big Show would have the best chance as out of shape and slow as he'd be. I'm sure he's freakishly strong. But I don't think he would either.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

kingshark said:


> You don't need to be a certified take down expert to know on how to hurt someone.
> 
> Wade Barrett has a legit amount of experience in bare-knuckle boxing though:
> 
> ...


Like other people said. Just look at how it all wen for Kimbo Slice when he started figthing wrestlers.

Doesnt matter how much experience Barrett has with BARE KNUCKLE BOXING. A 300 pound train called Brock Lesnar would still take him down before he could even throw a punch.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> id kick him in the gut and end this in five seconds


Overeem is that you?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KO Lariat said:


> Overeem is that you?


no

:HHH


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

lol Brock would rape Wade


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> You misunderstood, I was laughing at sprinting part because I agreed and plus it sounds funny.


Oh, thanks. Sorry, it's just hard to tell sometimes. :$


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

No one. 


Well, maybe William Regal

No, but seriously. No one. Most of the guys on the roster would probably try some wrestling move on him, maybe chop his chest or something. I doubt there's many who can fight or actually train.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena. He beat The Rock, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Orton, Edge, Bautista, Rey Mysterio, Miz, Angle, JBL, Jericho, RVD, Umaga, Khali, THE ENTIRE NEXUS, THE ENTIRE NEW NEXUS, CM PUNK, Christian, BIG SHOOOWWW, Sheamous, Del Rio, Ziggler, Kane, KEVING FEDERLINE, Booker T, AND OF COURSE, BROCK LESNAR HIMSELF! In a real fight Cena shall overcome the odds! #HLR


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

So um, just realized this. This thread has over 11 pages, yet when I did the exact same thread last year, it was locked right away. Lmao.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...roster-can-beat-brock-lesnar-legit-brawl.html


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Nobody, and none of the fights would even be close.

I would've had the same answer had he not even gone to UFC, but since he has and won the WHC there, there's no longer an argument that anybody in WWE could legit beat his ass.

Brock > entire roster


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone says undertaker they need to stop pulling their dick.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Show in his prime would have crushed Lesnar. Right now, not so much, but younger Big Show when he was in shape was quick on his feet and freakishly strong. Plus with his durability and boxing background and I'd say Bork wouldn't have much a chance.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

KO Lariat said:


> Cause lesnar is trained ass kicker while Barrett is a self trained ass kicker. It's like a pro wrestler went to a proper school to get trained the right way and then you have a guy who said I can do that so practices how to wrestle on his bed. Who would you rather have on a show. Who would be the better trained one


Trained to follow rules, MMA fighters in UFC and other such promotions are trained to compete in a sport. A sport is not a fight, a fight is not a competition. Yeah, under his sports rules Lesnar would probably kick everyone's ass, but in a fight everything is legal. You can eye gouge, kick them in the nuts, anything, even freaky things that'd just mess with people's heads. 

Even the mindset is completely different, in a fight there's rage/anger and all that but in competition not really? There's fear, in competition you are relatively safe (sure, you'll look fucked up the next day, but chances are you'll be fine). In a fight there's no guarantee that you'll be all there tomorrow or even have all your parts. Someone used to that is different from someone that is not a used to fighting in that frame of mind, and would have a distinct advantage in a fight. Do you really think they first thing that'd come to mind when you're pissed at someone would be how can I execute my takedown?

So in an actual fight, I can see Barrett beating Lesnar after reading that blurb, especially with this not being the same Lesnar before diverticulitis. Barrett just needs a good shot to the gut and he'll fuck Lesnar up from there.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

Lesnar would destroy everyone in the WWE in a fight and its delusional to think otherwise.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Big Show has a realistic chance against Brock I reckon.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

No one will ever know.

Seriously, you just can't predict something like that.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

He will beat the shit our of everybody. No discussion here.
/thread


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

new_guy said:


> Barrett just needs a good shot to the gut and he'll fuck Lesnar up from there.


This is true it's what happened in the Overeem fight. All you have to do is to hit Lesnar with a solid upercut and he is down. I can see maybe Ryback. Langston do it.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

What makes anyone think Wade Barrett has the striking ability and power of Overeem? What makes them think Brock couldn't rag doll him to the ground and lay those lunchbox fists into Barett's face?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Jacare said:


> What makes anyone think Wade Barrett has the striking ability and power of Overeem? What makes them think Brock couldn't rag doll him to the ground and lay those lunchbox fists into Barett's face?


Wade Barrett? NOO!
Josh Barnett? yes!


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

Cena because he is the WWE champion and brock lesnar isn't.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> Wade Barrett? NOO!
> Josh Barnett? yes!


I would have loved to see Barnett vs Brock. Would have been a good one


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably Big Show or Mark Henry, as they will pull their weight on him.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Brock doesn't hit back, so anyone who keeps their hands throwin at his scared to get hit face.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Jack Swagger because he's much taller than lesnar.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Better question, who on the roster will live to say they fought Brock Lesnar in a real fight?*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ADRfan said:


> Yeah Booker T really is tough. He beat Batista in a real fight backstage some years ago. He has lived in da streets.


No he didn't.

Finlay confirmed that Dave almost killed Booker. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm under the impression that nobody on the current roster could beat the beast.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:HHH

I mean you saw Wrestlemania, he got his win back ...


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

What means "could", and what means "real fight" 

many are CAPABLE of beating him in a real fight. a real fight is less predictable than an ufc mathc

plus its a completly different type of fight because its not on a mat, its without gloves, its without rules etc. so lesnars ufc experience doesnt help him. somoene who has a lot of streetfighting experience would have an advantage over a sports fighter experience wise. of course skill wise a sports fighter like lesnar has the advantage, but like i said a street fight is less predictable, the greater skill doesnt allways show in a street fight...and most wrestlers of the wwe have basic grappling and striking skills anyway...



because of the different circumsstances between a real fight and an ufc match lesnar would be even less effective. he is not a good striker, very slow, his ground and pound and wrestling is the most dangerouns. but the rules and circumstances of ufc (mat, gloves and so on) make his style more favourable than it actually is in a real fight. i dont think he is so hard to beat in a real fight. he has certain advantages and certain disadvantages like everybody else. i think he would have a hard time against a streetwise, fast and hard striker who can also wrestle...

i think he would win 8 times out of 10 against most wrestler on the rooster because he has more skill, but in a real fight you dont fight ten times, just once...

against certain individuals like the big show or mark henry he wouldnt even win 8 times out of 10, maybe 5


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan. He beat up bears so he can easily defeat Brock lesnar :yes


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

None.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

no one could x


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> Finlay confirmed that Dave almost killed Booker.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Source?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> Lol what does strength have to do with anything?


Haha... nothing really. I probably didnt make my point clear. I very much suspect Brock would win in a fight but I don't think Kane would care, he knows hes stronger and that will always piss Brock off. Mentally, Kane has already won


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Kane?.. or Mark Henry I guess. Because both these guys are known to be the strongest guys backstage (or once were considered).


Just because you are strong doesnt mean you can fight! How would Henry or Kane stop a takedown from Lesnar?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

siam baba said:


> What means "could", and what means "real fight"
> 
> many are CAPABLE of beating him in a real fight. a real fight is less predictable than an ufc mathc
> 
> ...


What a bunch of bullshit! Someone who has allot of steetfight experience..You mean someone like Kimbo???? We all know what happened when he started doing some real fighting. He got his ass whooped big time. 

I dont even know where to start because that comment you just made is filled with flaws and you obviously don't know the difference between a PROFESSIONAL fighter and some bum who learned his 'skills'' on the streets. 

In steet fighting there are no rules, so tell me , how will a guy from da streets stop a takedown from a highly accomplished wrestler like Brock?? 

Stop talking nonsense, please.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

Waiting for someone to say CM Punk, because of DAT BJJ BACKGROUND. unk2


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

lesje said:


> What a bunch of bullshit! Someone who has allot of steetfight experience..You mean someone like Kimbo???? We all know what happened when he started doing some real fighting. He got his ass whooped big time.
> 
> I dont even know where to start because that comment you just made is filled with flaws and you obviously don't know the difference between a PROFESSIONAL fighter and some bum who learned his 'skills'' on the streets.
> 
> ...


how will brokc handle a kick to the balls or a hit to the stomech?

how will he handle a guy willing to him him with a wepeon?


same logic gose both ways

being good at mma dont mean you will win a street fight and being good at a sterrt fight dont mean you will win a mma fight


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> how will brokc handle a kick to the balls or a hit to the stomech?
> 
> how will he handle a guy willing to him him with a wepeon?
> 
> ...


Jezus fucking christ you are dumb. If you don't know jackshit about fighting than just stfu, you are hurting my brain.


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

No Body.

In the ring, on the streets, in the cage. Noone in the WWE would come close. And as people have said: who would want to???


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

lesje said:


> Jezus fucking christ you are dumb. If you don't know jackshit about fighting than just stfu, you are hurting my brain.


And what do you know about fighting?

how about you back up what you say instead of saying "lol your dumb" or is that as far as you can go with fighting?

its like with any other form of combat with rules, a boxer may not win mma, a mma guy may not win a boxing match, a matirl arts master may not win

etc


diffreint styles rules and things

Boxers have been beat up by thugs, as have some mma guys, sure they do tend to win more
becuse they tend to be more TRAINED

But there are some VERY well trained street fighters, an exsample, mma is amde to not kill a guy, there are moves they could do to kill, and break bones instatly, they wont use, will brock use them? if the other guy dose then what?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Awww Shell Ya said:


> Probably punk or eve since they have trained with the gracies, i would probably give the edge to eve tho since she is bigger then punk.


Just taking a minute to appreciate this post. I think it got overlooked and deserves a round of applause.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> And what do you know about fighting?
> 
> how about you back up what you say instead of saying "lol your dumb" or is that as far as you can go with fighting?
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno, I'm from Holland and I've been training since I was a little kid, I also give lessons to kids and recently have started picking up MMA. 

You say, MMA is not focused on killing someone... No, because it is focused on competition and you can't kill anyone because the ref is in there to make sure things like that won't happen and it is not allowed to legally kill someone, lol. Wtf do you think will happen when someone gets you in a rear naked and chokes you out on the streets? Or when someone mounts you and starts pounding on you when there is no ref to step in?? That's right, you'll get killed. Just because there are rules in MMA does't mean the fighters don't know how to use dirty or 'illigal'' tactics to take someone out in a streetfight. 
I mean, BJJ has tons of moves that can kill. And believe me when I say, you can be the toughest streetfighter there is but when a trained BJJ guy gets a hold of you,you will get choked out or worse, you will get killed. 

Alright, before we discuss this silly discussion any further, can you show me some vid or anything that shows a *professional* boxer, MMA figher or BJJ guy get beat up by a thug from da streets? I would really like to see that..


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Can Big Show fight good IRL? If so,maybe him?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Well, I dunno, I'm from Holland and I've been training since I was a little kid, I also give lessons to kids and recently have started picking up MMA.


Weird I do the same thing while I fight bads guys in a suit


> You say, MMA is not focused on killing someone... No, because it is focused on competition and you can't kill anyone because the ref is in there to make sure things like that won't happen and it is not allowed to legally kill someone, lol.


Yes, which is my point, not the same as a fight where death casn happen



> Wtf do you think will happen when someone gets you in a rear naked and chokes you out on the streets?


 what happens when they pull a gun out and shoot you before you can?



> Or when someone mounts you and starts pounding on you when there is no ref to step in??


aim for the nuts, will it awlays work? no, but look at a lot of them, they do leave thems elfs open


> That's right, you'll get killed. Just because there are rules in MMA does't mean the fighters don't know how to use dirty or 'illigal'' tactics to take someone out in a streetfight.


and just cause they are mma dont mean they will win the fiht either.




> I mean, BJJ has tons of moves that can kill. And believe me when I say, you can be the toughest streetfighter there is but when a trained BJJ guy gets a hold of you,you will get choked out or worse, you will get killed.


Not if they pull a gun or knoife and your not ready for that cause you where trained since day one for competition




> Alright, before we discuss this silly discussion any further, can you show me some vid or anything that shows a *professional* boxer, MMA figher or BJJ guy get beat up by a thug from da streets? I would really like to see that..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6wFtaeIin4

I never said a thug form the streets i said someone trained in a street fight, an ecsample lets assume wadfe barret was telling the truth, I don't care if he was or is not, he would "know" how to fight, and would level the playing feild, add the fact that Brock is sick and lost half his guts twice it means he has a week spot


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Can Big Show fight good IRL? If so,maybe him?


Nah, Brock tossed show around like a ragdoll backstage lots of times. Read brock's book. Some funny stories about how he used to 'bully' Bigshow with his amateur wrestling and how much that pissed off Show. He did say that there was one man he could not beat in arm wrestling, and that guy was Kane.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Weird I do the same thing while I fight bads guys in a suit
> 
> Yes, which is my point, not the same as a fight where death casn happen
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

who the fuck knows....nobody knows who can actually fight like? size isn a huge facor if u know what your doing. And the mma u see on the tele isn't the peak of fighting...at all.


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio, as he was also an MMA fighter so he would know how to fight against bigger guys. But also like someone said, a decent strong punch to the stomach could kill Brock so Kane!?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Augh I hate these threads I thought we could have some fun with it but apparently not.

Legit dumbest question/thread topic.


----------

